# Center shot line markings on PSE



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

Never had a bow with a centershot markings other than the berger holes. I've always just set it parallel with the riser and run the shaft through the berger holes to set height and tuned from there, most of mine end up just slightly inside of center when I'm done.

I'd say it's normal and there are enough variables in bow tuning and hand pressure that it's not out of the ordinary to be a good bit off of centerline spec.


----------



## mightymite04 (Jan 14, 2015)

just bought drive and line is right in the middle of prongs.lip stick test rest


----------



## maximus (Dec 20, 2005)

I also did the lip stick test until I had no more rubbing on drop away. I have it tunned fine ,just think the overall result sits too close to the riser. Broadheads clears though!


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

The PSE centershot line marks are used as a starting references to set the arrow "parallel" to them, not directly over them. The key is "parallel". HTH.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

although only a starting point, those center shot lines are boss, and you should, when using typically matched equipment remain fairly close to the suggested alignment. the key is that you should be tuning the rif to comply to the bow's mechanical center shot, not tuning the rest to comply to the bow's string path. the center shot alignment mark is designed into the bow, to comply to the strings path, as designed for optimum performance.


----------

